# Super drywall tool............



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted or not. Check it out . http://youtu.be/c9RiqJGZXoQ


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh........my..........Gawd.

Rebatemate does the job much better, and faster, and less bulkily.

Now, if only they could dial in the vacuum attachment for use closer to the ground:whistling2:

(You know I love you, Rebatemate guys!)


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hint # 1 - If you want to promote your product with a video add an audio portion to the program!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> :blink:


You should of used all 5 of the smileys :blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

I love that they literally decided to name it...the super drywall tool...


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh........my..........Gawd.
> 
> Rebatemate does the job much better, and faster, and less bulkily.
> 
> ...


they could do it at factory on one end. problem solved in most residential. commercial, mostly stand up- so.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And the hanging crew said.... WTF is that Man!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> And the hanging crew said.... WTF is that Man!!


And the Hanging crew said:

IT AINT HAPPENIN':no:​


----------

